# Canon introduces webcam starter kits for the EOS RP and select EOS M and Rebel cameras



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 17, 2021)

> Canon has introduced webcam starter kits for the Canon EOS RP and select EOS M and Rebel cameras. You will still need the Webcam Utility Software from Canon, which is free.
> The kits include an interface cable, a DC couple and an AC adapter to make the cameras a bit easier to use as a webcam.
> *Canon EOS Webcam Accessories Starter Kit for EOS RP $159* (Includes)
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## frjmacias (Mar 17, 2021)

Does anyone know if the RP AC adapter could potentially work on the Canon R5? I would love to record without having to worry about the battery and I do not have an RP for this purpose unfortunately.


----------



## dolina (Mar 17, 2021)

This is 52 weeks delayed.


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 17, 2021)

frjmacias said:


> Does anyone know if the RP AC adapter could potentially work on the Canon R5? I would love to record without having to worry about the battery and I do not have an RP for this purpose unfortunately.


No, it's only compatible with these cameras:

See www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1116124-REG/canon_0250c001_dr_e18_dc_coupler.html
Compatible Cameras​*Canon*: EOS T6s, T6i, T7i, SL2, SL3, 77D, and EOS RP


----------



## PCM-madison (Mar 17, 2021)

frjmacias said:


> Does anyone know if the RP AC adapter could potentially work on the Canon R5? I would love to record without having to worry about the battery and I do not have an RP for this purpose unfortunately.


I don't think it will work without an additional end cable. I have an off brand AC adapter for my RP and the part that connects the camera is shaped like an LP-E17 battery. I don't think that would fit the R5 (but I don't have an R5).


----------



## frjmacias (Mar 17, 2021)

PCM-madison said:


> I don't think it will work without an additional end cable. I have an off brand AC adapter for my RP and the part that connects the camera is shaped like an LP-E17 battery. I don't think that would fit the R5 (but I don't have an R5).


Thanks for the info. You are right. It would not. The R5 uses the LP-E6NH battery.


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 17, 2021)

frjmacias said:


> Does anyone know if the RP AC adapter could potentially work on the Canon R5? I would love to record without having to worry about the battery and I do not have an RP for this purpose unfortunately.



Of course, you could buy the cables separately.

This set includes both the AC Adapter and DC Coupler that work for the 5D Mark II, III, IV and the R, so it should work with the R5, as they all use versions of the LP-E6 battery.
www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1278814-REG/canon_ac_e6n_ac_adapter_and.html


----------



## mrproxy (Mar 17, 2021)

frjmacias said:


> Does anyone know if the RP AC adapter could potentially work on the Canon R5? I would love to record without having to worry about the battery and I do not have an RP for this purpose unfortunately.


Hi!
AC adapter (AC-6N )will work. In general any 8V3A adapter will work. Only issue you need different DC coupler. For R5 you need DC Coupler DR-E6
I had 3rd party ebay DC coupler and it did not work with R5. Got got Canon original coupler and everything works great.


----------



## frjmacias (Mar 17, 2021)

Awesome. I appreciate all the help from everyone.


----------



## Maarten (Mar 17, 2021)

PCM-madison said:


> I don't think it will work without an additional end cable. I have an off brand AC adapter for my RP and the part that connects the camera is shaped like an LP-E17 battery. I don't think that would fit the R5 (but I don't have an R5).


There are people that got the r5 to work with only usb-c power. Maybe that’s an option


----------



## Bahrd (Mar 17, 2021)

> *Q: Can I use the camera’s microphone?*
> 
> _A: No, EOS Webcam Utility software doesn't transmit audio through USB connection. Please use your computer’s built-in microphone or an external microphone separately connected to your computer. _


Any particular reason not to transmit audio?


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 17, 2021)

Bahrd said:


> Any particular reason not to transmit audio?


Probably because of the USB protocol Canon use, they could do it through the HDMI but that is a different issue all together.


----------



## renlok (Mar 17, 2021)

frjmacias said:


> Does anyone know if the RP AC adapter could potentially work on the Canon R5? I would love to record without having to worry about the battery and I do not have an RP for this purpose unfortunately.


The RP uses a different battery to the R5. AC Adapter will not be compatible.


----------



## peters (Mar 17, 2021)

Okay - wow. I love canon, I know this is a canon Forum, but still....
This is: 
1. 1 year late
2. so *heavily *overpriced, its a ripoff. AC battery dongles are available for all canon cameras FOR AGES. Its a super simple device. These Dongles cost around 15$, including the AC Adapter. I used 8 different of these dongles/adapters on very different cameras (canon and others) and for a LOT of hours, all of them worked 100% reliable. And the super special "Canon IFC-100U Interface Cable" is also a joke. Its just a USB C Cable! A brand new 3m, newest generation 3.1 usb C cable costs 3-6$.
So 20$ would be a deal. 40$ would be okay for the brand tax. But 160$??? Thats heavy. Even the 90$ for the older models is still heavily overpriced.

I can totaly understand that very specialized tools or extraordinary robust hardware is very expensive. But this is neither super specialized, nor extraordinary robust.


----------



## peters (Mar 17, 2021)

frjmacias said:


> Does anyone know if the RP AC adapter could potentially work on the Canon R5? I would love to record without having to worry about the battery and I do not have an RP for this purpose unfortunately.


The R5 uses the LP-6, so in my experience (at least my 2 adapters work) you can use any AC Adapter which got that dummy.
Like this, or one of the other hundreds of offers https://www.ebay.de/itm/Netzteil-Ad...-D-Serie-ACK-E6-ACKE6-2764B034AA/164239081562
On your own risk obviously, but I at least never had any kind of problems =)


----------



## bbasiaga (Mar 17, 2021)

peters said:


> Okay - wow. I love canon, I know this is a canon Forum, but still....
> This is:
> 1. 1 year late
> 2. so *heavily *overpriced, its a ripoff. AC battery dongles are available for all canon cameras FOR AGES. Its a super simple device. These Dongles cost around 15$, including the AC Adapter. I used 8 different of these dongles/adapters on very different cameras (canon and others) and for a LOT of hours, all of them worked 100% reliable. And the super special "Canon IFC-100U Interface Cable" is also a joke. Its just a USB C Cable! A brand new 3m, newest generation 3.1 usb C cable costs 3-6$.
> ...


I was looking in to the 3rd party options as well. There are a few youtubers out there with links to what you need, with disclaimers that they have tried other versions and caused damage to their cameras because the specs on the item weren't really as advertised. Those links to what works no longer work, as the part numbers have been changed or discontinued and replaced with something new that is untested. I suppose a $~50 premium for a known good solution (for the M series at least) is worth it to some folks.

The USBc power capability of the newest models opens up a few avenues. There is a good thread on FM where some guys have found wat works for the R5 and is reliable. 

-Brian


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 17, 2021)

peters said:


> Okay - wow. I love canon, I know this is a canon Forum, but still....
> This is:
> 1. 1 year late
> 2. so *heavily *overpriced, its a ripoff. AC battery dongles are available for all canon cameras FOR AGES. Its a super simple device. These Dongles cost around 15$, including the AC Adapter. I used 8 different of these dongles/adapters on very different cameras (canon and others) and for a LOT of hours, all of them worked 100% reliable. And the super special "Canon IFC-100U Interface Cable" is also a joke. Its just a USB C Cable! A brand new 3m, newest generation 3.1 usb C cable costs 3-6$.
> ...


So don’t buy it.


----------



## jkirch76 (Mar 21, 2021)

1. They should make the Webcam utility more reliable to work with Teams. For me it only partially works. 

2. Got myself a 3rd Party Adapter on Amazon which works perfectly using Power supplied by USB Plug(s) . All I need is a USB source that supplied enough Power. 
On the SOS R I have no choice of running from USB C since it is only used for charging. 

3. I wish they would make the Webcam Utility avaiable for the EOS M5 which now mostly collects dust.


----------



## victorshikhman (Mar 24, 2021)

1 year late
Price gouging
Compatibility with most common conferencing apps: Teams, WebEx, Zoom, etc. is still "good luck with that".

How is this not a $40 kit with compatibility assured across the top 5 videoconferencing platforms?
This was a massive lost opportunity for Canon. 

If they REALLY wanted to do something special, they would have found a way to load those top 5 conferencing apps into a compact wifi dongle that directly attaches to the camera, and makes it a seamless solution, so that we could use the flippy screen as the video-conferencing monitor and be untethered from our cell phones and laptops for videoconferencing. That would have pushed a lot of cameras into peoples hands.


----------



## dirtyvu (Mar 24, 2021)

victorshikhman said:


> 1 year late
> Price gouging
> Compatibility with most common conferencing apps: Teams, WebEx, Zoom, etc. is still "good luck with that".
> 
> ...



Have you even tried it? I've tried it in Teams, Zoom, and Skype and it works fine. You're probably basing your judgment on Youtube videos where they looked at the beta version of the software.

With the R5, I have the flippy screen facing me and I'm doing the Teams meeting just by looking at the flippy screen when I'm talking (just so my eyes are facing the right direction; if I need to see them then I'll look back at my monitor).


----------

